# More understanding to how life started



## bullethead (Sep 1, 2015)

From : https://www.yahoo.com/news/fossils-show-ancient-seafloor-gave-rise-life-123202372.html
"The rocks date to a time when the Earth's mantle, the viscous layer just below the outer crust, was exposed to seawater. Scientists have long suspected that this mix of deep-Earth rocks and ocean water could have created conditions ripe for life. The new study, published today (Aug. 31) in the journal Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, reveals how those chemical reactions might have happened."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

According to that map, life originated in Bermuda.....


----------



## bullethead (Sep 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to that map, life originated in Bermuda.....


Probably at a Sandals Resort, they are all-inclusive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

bullethead said:


> Probably at a Sandals Resort, they are all-inclusive.



There isn't a Sandals Resort in Bermuda


----------



## bullethead (Sep 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There isn't a Sandals Resort in Bermuda


Well no, not any more. Staff was hard to get in the beginning so they had to shut down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2015)

bullethead said:


> Well no, not any more. Staff was hard to get in the beginning so they had to shut down.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2015)

9 And God said, “Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.” And it was so. 10 God called the dry ground “land,” and the gathered waters he called “seas.” And God saw that it was good.

So here is where that happened!  God spoke the land and sea into separation, the water and magma mixed, and life started.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 1, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> 9 And God said, “Let the water under the sky be gathered to one place, and let dry ground appear.” And it was so. 10 God called the dry ground “land,” and the gathered waters he called “seas.” And God saw that it was good.
> 
> So here is where that happened!  God spoke the land and sea into separation, the water and magma mixed, and life started.



That's pretty much correct, except for the big spaghetti monster in the sky stuff.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 3, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> That's pretty much correct, except for the big spaghetti monster in the sky stuff.


 
I's jus funnin.


----------

